# FYI - Source code updated on samsung website.



## Tardeaux (Sep 2, 2011)

In case noone noticed yet, SCH-I500_USCC_Opensource_Update3.zip has appeared on opensource.samsung.com. I haven't had a chance to DL it yet, but this should contain the kernel source for EH09. Seeing it makes me giddy to think of my sensors actually working again in out CM7 based ROMs


----------



## takers_ats (Sep 2, 2011)

Sweet! Thanks for the update. Maybe we will start seeing some kernels that will give this Rom some speed!


----------



## JoshDB (Aug 2, 2011)

Excited for what this means for the AOSP roms!


----------

